
Goalee for iOS - rolandleth
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/goalee/id1438115216
======
rolandleth
Hey,

I’m Roland, creator of Goalee and I want to write a few words about the app.

The idea behind Goalee is that all the annoyances, conflicts or so-called
problems we face in our everyday lives pale in comparison with our true goals
in life.

The issue I faced, as many others, is that I tend to lose track of what I
desire most, exactly because of problems here and there.

I started by writing down my goals on a sheet of paper, but that wasn’t quite
enough. I eventually started overlooking them.

I then tried using to-do apps, or habit tracking apps for this. But this isn’t
something to be checked off, nor a habit to build; it’s a mindset change, if
you will. So I ended up building Goalee to add long/mid-term goals and remind
myself about them on a daily/weekly basis.

Don’t lose focus; don’t forget what you desire most; or it will end up
forgotten in the sea of daily struggles.

